# Louisiana Limits Flounder Fishing



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The latest front has the flounder moving. The weather is cooperating and the fishing is pleasant.

My open dates for the flounder run are:

Friday October 28th
Tuesday November 1st
Tuesday December 6th
Wednesday December 7th
Friday December 9th.

Sent me a PM with your email address and I will send you the details.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------

